
Show HN: Funderbuddy – Apply for multiple grants with 1 application - sakofchit
https://funderbuddy.net
======
sakofchit
Hey all,

So a couple weeks ago, I posted a collection of different grants/funding
opportunities with deadlines and all that ([https://github.com/sakofchit/fund-
my-project](https://github.com/sakofchit/fund-my-project)).

But as I was going through all these different grants/funding opportunities,
I’ve realized that a lot of them ask similar, if not the same questions.

So I wanted to build a platform that simplifies the process of applying to
grants and funding opportunities. Rather than having to apply to each
grant/opportunity individually, you could apply with just one application. In
order for this to work, there would need to be individual funders/grants
registered on the site. (There are no funders at the moment, but I’m
optimistic)

Searching for grants the fit your niche can be tough, and I genuinely think
that this could help with the discoverability of various grants as well.

I wrote more about this here:
[https://funderbuddy.net/blog](https://funderbuddy.net/blog)

There’s still a lot of work that still needs to be done. Let me know what you
think!

Also feel free to follow @funderbuddy on Twitter for updates!
([https://twitter.com/funderbuddy](https://twitter.com/funderbuddy)) and feel
free to join the discord server
([https://discord.gg/4j8zqrZ](https://discord.gg/4j8zqrZ))

~~~
ISL
Targeting small-time private funders seems like the niche to go for when you
are recruiting them. Getting the funder/researcher flywheel started will be
slow/difficult at first.

I can't imagine the NSF/NIH/DOE engaging with something like this -- they have
all the money, and they are bound by federal law, so they set all the rules.

~~~
sakofchit
Yep you're right––I probably should've specified this. I think
larger/gov't-operated grants probably won't use this, but I'm hoping smaller
and private funders like you suggested would be the way to go

Thanks for the advice!

------
peter_d_sherman
I think you've got a great idea here.

Why?

To explain why, let's have a look at another recent post to HN: "First 100
Days Of Dio" (Programming Language):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22828111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22828111)

What's the deal with that post?

Well, as is all too common these days(!), someone wrote another programming
language and posted a link to their site on HN...

But but!

Hear me out...

You see, YC (or any other large, or even small investor) won't touch such a
new language inventor with a 10-foot pole.

But that doesn't mean that I (and other) HN users might not be interested in
contributing a small amount of money to them, maybe $5-$100.

Now, what would sweeten that deal on the other side -- would be to get stock,
even if the shares are unofficial or even virtual, even if the company hasn't
been formed yet. If you can't call that "stock" for legal reasons, then call
it "an agreement which will result in the actual awarding of actual shares
when/if a company is formed in the future".

Now you've got a platform for microtransactions.

Oh sure, perhaps nothing ever happens with the language, perhaps the guy quits
or goes under, but you are completely up-front and transparent with your
users, informing them that precisely that sort of thing could happen...

Even better would be to take 100 such fledgling companies that only need
$5-$100 from a small amount of investors, and put them into a "bucket". That
way, if 98 of them fail, 1 of them stalls, but 1 of them goes on to form a
sucessful company, then everybody wins.

That's the way large institutionalized VC's invest. They're always making 12
bets, knowing that 11 will fail, 1 will break even, and 1 will succeed and
make them their money back...

Why not bring those same ideas to a smaller market of "untouchables"?

?

------
marcell
I noticed you had a list of funding sources in your github. Maybe you could
address part of chicken/egg problem by using those to seed your site. Maybe
just submit on people's behalf, as long as it's clear what you're doing.

~~~
sakofchit
Might actually just do that first and then I could eventually migrate to this.
Thanks for the idea!

------
personjerry
> Funderbuddy is a community of over 1 funders

Yikes, you have a chicken and egg problem to solve.

~~~
sakofchit
Yep, mainly just posted here for exposure/validation before I spent more time
reaching out to grants & organizations, etc.

~~~
pedalpete
I actually really appreciated the honesty, rather than hiding and pretending
that you had a bunch of users. Refreshing!

It also makes me think of Michael Sebel's comment (paraphrasing) about how if
you have $0 revenue or other metric" if it's zero, that should f __k you in
the face "

Keep up the honesty, our industry needs it!

~~~
sakofchit
Thank you! I never really understood why some sites fudge their numbers (other
than for boosting one's ego)––makes it even more embarrassing when they get
caught!

~~~
pedalpete
Dude, it isn't just fudging their numbers on their site. I've heard pitches
(mostly in pitch comps) where presenters outright lie about usage numbers,
revenue, and partnerships. I'm still shocked with the ease some people do
this.

~~~
sakofchit
And they manage to get away with it?! That's just pathetic

------
licimatic
Hi bro. Some weeks ago I. created this
[https://app.grants.world/](https://app.grants.world/), we can talk if you
want, my mail is nicolas@licimatic.com

~~~
sakofchit
Cool! Sent you an email

